# UAE Job opportunity



## kingmech (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Dear Members,
Hi Dear Members,
I'm an Aircraft Mechanic with severel years successful experience in the line and the base maintenance of the CASA CN 235 and the King Air looking for a suitable position in the UAE.
therefore,i will be thankfull if you provide me Recruitment Specialist within AMMROC or other companies.
i had tried using official AMMROC website but right now no answers.
thanks you


----------

